# Veterans Day



## Bill Gruby (Nov 11, 2015)

Veterans Day November 11, 2015. Please take a moment during your busy day to silently thank all those that have served and are serving this country in good faith to make it the free place that it is.  If you see one you know, thank him or her verbally, I'm sure it will be appreciated. I know I would. It's sad that it only happens once a year.

To all Veterans, past and present, in all branches of the service --- THANK-YOU.

"Billy G"


----------



## Sandia (Nov 11, 2015)

Amen. Wonder how many members here are vets.


----------



## kvt (Nov 11, 2015)

I know that there are many from comments that have been made.   To all of them a sincere Thanks for your service.


----------



## Firestopper (Nov 11, 2015)

As a veteran and father of a son currently serving, Your welcome! Serving my country was a privilege and has served me well too.

Thanks to all the Veterans  as well.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 11, 2015)

+1 to Bill's Post. Thank You.


----------



## alloy (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank every one of our veterans and all who serve to keep our county great.

America land of the free because of the brave.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 11, 2015)

No War has ever proved who was right, only who was left.

"Billy G"  USMC  1964 - 1969.    RVN  1966-1969


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone. My engineers are taking me out for lunch today, which is much better than the reception I received when I got home the first time.


----------



## Sandia (Nov 11, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> No War has ever proved who was right, only who is left.
> 
> "Billy G"  USMC  1964 - 1969.    RVN  1966-1969



I was there 1966-1967.


----------



## kvt (Nov 11, 2015)

+1 Bill,   And  ok,   some of you are making me feel young,   USAF 1979 - 2002  and contractor working or them since.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 11, 2015)

For those who fought for it, FREEDOM has a flavor the protected will Never Know. Thank you all.

"Billy G" USMC


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 11, 2015)

_Check out this U-Tube video:_
_



__***
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
***G****
	

		
			
		

		
	


_


----------

